# [18+] Ảnh Girl Tự Sướng Bị Chụp Lén



## Xinh (14 Tháng tám 2012)

*Thủ dâm là hình  thức kích thích bằng tay vào các cơ quan sinh dục, thường là vào điểm  cực khoái. Nó có thể là sự kích thích tự thực hiện hay bởi một người  khác , nhưng thường thì thuật ngữ này để chỉ những hành động được thực  hiện một mình. Choáng với hình Gái đẹp thủ dâm bị chụp lén







Chụp lén girl xinh tự thủ dâm​*



​
Đang ở tuổi dậy thì khi nhu cầu chuyện tình dục tăng cao các cô gái xinh  đẹp tự thỏa mãn mình, mải đi tìm những cảm xúc khoái lạc mà các em gái  này không hề biết rằng những người bạn của mình đã ghi lại những khoảnh  khắc dâm loạn đó






​
Thủ dâm là một trong nhiều hành động được gọi là tự thỏa mãn tình dục  (tiếng Anh: autoeroticism), bao gồm cả việc sử dụngnhững dụng cụ hỗ trợ  tình dục (sex toy) và kích thích ngoài bộ phận sinh dục. Cũng có những  máy thủ dâm được sử dụng để kích thích sự giao hợp. Thủ dâm và giao hợp  là hai hình thức thực hiện tình dục phổ biến nhất của con người, nhưng  chúng không loại trừ lẫn nhau . Một số người chỉ có thể đạt cực khoái  thông qua thủ dâm chứ không phải giao hợp. Trong thế giới động vật, thủ  dâm đã được quan sát thấy ở nhiều loài có vú cả trong tự nhiên và trong  tình trạng bị giam giữ         ​


----------

